# More Turkey - Wild Game Bird



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

I decided to smoke a small wild turkey today for a quick meal. Before I began I split the breast & split the leg from the thigh so things would finish faster.













PICT0098.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






Here are the pieces ready for seasoning.













PICT0099.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






I gave the pieces a light dusting of salt, pepper & garlic. I don't season my game birds much as I like the flavor of the meat to come through...













PICT0100.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






Closer view of the breast.













PICT0101.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






As you can see I just used a light seasoning.













PICT0103.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






& in they went...

Smoker temp 225                      AMNPS running oak pellets.

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

I threw a bit of maple in to finish the turkey with. I've been tracking temps with a Weber therm I picked up at Home Depot for ten bucks.













PICT0085.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

The turkey is now done & resting.













PICT0104.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014






Here it is right out of the smoker - smells really good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> The turkey is now done & resting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow SB, that looks ssoooo tasty, dang !  Been a while since I've had wild turkey, nice smoke as usual !  :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2014)

BTW, can't wait for the sliced pics after the rest !  Them gonna rock !  :xrocker:


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow SB, that looks ssoooo tasty, dang ! Been a while since I've had wild turkey, nice smoke as usual !


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm getting fairly hungry so I will be sampling it soon!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> BTW, can't wait for the sliced pics after the rest ! Them gonna rock !


Won't be long man - I'm frying up some bacon right now


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

PICT0114.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Will get pics up as soon as I can. I am currently experiencing technical difficulty. As soon as I try to upload photos my internet suddenly starts running at roughly the speed of a one legged turtle climbing Mt. Everest while dragging a Sherman tank that is hooked to a steam locomotive with a seized brake...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

PICT0119.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 21, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Grrr!!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks great so far.   Sometimes I hate technology.


----------



## deansomers (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes it looks great! I love to eat game birds hope u can get pics up soon!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great so far. Sometimes I hate technology.


Yeah I was getting really frustrated last night. Reset the modem/router repeatedly till it finally got sync signal again, disconnect - reconnect, bypass the wireless router within the modem & reconfigure an external wireless router, plug directly into wireless router, plug directly into modem, reconfigure different modem, plug directly into modem, run tone from biscuit box to entrance box outside of house, check for attenuation, plug butt set in entrance box & blah blah blah...

I went through all that because the closest person to me was having no trouble with their internet. CS finally got back to me today & said the problem was on their end at the switch...  Grrrr


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2014)

Glad you got it figured out anyway.

Just a lot of hassle .


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Glad you got it figured out anyway.
> 
> Just a lot of hassle .


It sure was  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






DeanSomers said:


> Yes it looks great! I love to eat game birds hope u can get pics up soon!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Getting ready to put pics up now...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok lets try this again now that things are working properly...













PICT0114.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Breast just unwrapped.













PICT0116.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Slicing up.













PICT0117.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Hard to see but it is nice & moist  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0115.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Very tender & juicy wild turkey breast with a great flavor!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0119.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Thigh just unwrapped.













PICT0121.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






& slicing into it.













PICT0120.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






It's very tender & juicy as well...













PICT0122.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Some tasty game bird.













PICT0123.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 22, 2014






Sorry for the blurry picture - my hand must have been shaking. I only included it because it is a good shot of how moist the meat was...

So there you have it. My latest wild turkey done on short notice - no brine, no bacon & just a bare minimum of spice. Flavor was excellent & all parts of the bird were tender & moist - this was a great eating game bird  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Good luck to all the turkey hunters out there!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 22, 2014)

I forgot to add that the Weber therm I was testing out did a fine job with the turkey - I'm gonna test it out with a couple burgers on the grill tonight then pass final judgement


----------



## deansomers (Apr 22, 2014)

im glad u got pictures up. That wild turkey looks great!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2014)

SB, those sliced pics are super nice !  Dang, does that look tasty !  Can only imagine how good that was.... :banana_smiley:


----------



## cdn offroader (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks good! Turkey season opens here this friday, hoping to replinish the stocks....


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> im glad u got pictures up. That wild turkey looks great!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It was good eating


----------



## smoking b (Apr 24, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> SB, those sliced pics are super nice ! Dang, does that look tasty ! Can only imagine how good that was....


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It tasted GREAT! Of course I was a pig & hogged most of it down on the spot  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Sometimes you just can't help it


----------



## smoking b (Apr 24, 2014)

CDN offroader said:


> Looks good! Turkey season opens here this friday, hoping to replinish the stocks....


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Best of luck to you tomorrow!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 26, 2014)

These photos are just exquisite! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (May 2, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> These photos are just exquisite! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I sure wish those wild birds lasted longer!


----------



## oldeboone (May 4, 2014)

Nice pics, Bee. You didn't mention brine, I'm wondering if you did ???  Ernie


----------



## smoking b (May 4, 2014)

OLDEBOONE said:


> Nice pics, Bee. You didn't mention brine, I'm wondering if you did ???  Ernie


Thanks Ernie. I did mention it but it was at the bottom of the pics & easy to miss. No brine for this turkey - it was done on short notice so no time to brine... A brine is great if you have time for one but isn't absolutely necessary if you take your time & don't vaporize all the water out of the meat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Smoking B said:


> So there you have it. My latest wild turkey done on short notice - *no brine*, no bacon & just a bare minimum of spice. Flavor was excellent & all parts of the bird were tender & moist - this was a great eating game bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flgatorguy87 (May 7, 2015)

A bit of a bump here....

I've just come into some wild turkey breast and I've been reading through lots of posts about ideas.  Everybody but you has basically deemed it necessary for a brine at minimum  and really even a bacon weave to get a good moisture content in the finished product.  You did neither of these and the turkey looks awesome. 

Am I missing something besides low heat and good temperature management? Did you pull it shy of 165 and let it carry over?


----------

